# 心



## JapanForever

Hi there, 
I would like to know the meaning of 心 in this sentence. I know that means "heart" but I don't know if that's correct in this sentence seeing the context. I would like to know if that means heart (anatomic) or heart in the way of emotion, soul? 
そんな妹の表情を見る度に 、 彼の心は痛切感情に乱れ、 彼もまた、知らず知らず涙を流していた 
Thanks for your answers


----------



## Ocham

彼の心は痛切感情に乱れ can't be interpreted in any way, because ,again, a wrong combination of words is used.
痛切感情 doesn't make any sense. If it is simply 彼の心は乱れ, then it can be put literally into "his mind was disturbed."
The author doesn't seem to have a good command of Japanese, good enough to write comics(?)


----------



## Amaha

心 means (99%) the one feels emotions and feelings. The heart which is the organ is normally 心臓(しんぞう).

Good luck with your visual novel life


----------



## JapanForever

Okay. By the way what does exactly mean 乱れ?


----------



## Amaha

The base form is 乱れる（みだれる）.

deeply shaken; greatly upset; be confused; be disordered; be chaotic; or something like that!


----------



## JapanForever

So in this sentence that mean "When he saw his sister's kind of expression, he felt a deep feeling and cried without noticing it."
Is it right? Or not?


----------



## noriaki

見る*度に*

You can replace "When" with "Whenever".

Good luck.


----------



## JapanForever

By the way i've a question about this sentence that's そんな妹の表情 as doesn't it mean literally "this kind of sister's face"?


----------



## noriaki

Hello.

I think そんな妹の表情 can be "this kind of sister's face".

Thanks.


----------



## JapanForever

Okay. Thanks. However sorry again how can I translate 痛切感情に乱れ? It's a pain?


----------



## noriaki

Hello again,

As Ocham described before, the expression 痛切感情に乱れ is unusual Japanese.

I think "he felt a deep feeling" has enough meaning, but a writer way want to emphasize a lot.
"痛切" is not a pain, but we may express it as "his feeling was painfully affected".

Thanks.


----------



## JapanForever

As for the context, her sister fell in illness and there is this sentence, I wondered about pain...


----------



## noriaki

His deep feeling can be mental pain or emotional distress.

Thanks.


----------



## JapanForever

So he is in mental pain to see his sister like thisisn't he?


----------



## noriaki

I can imagine he felt very sad, but I think it isn't expressed in the sentence. It's in your own sense.


----------



## JapanForever

But I thought 乱れ was "bother"?


----------



## noriaki

Yes, 乱れ in the sentence can be bother.


----------



## JapanForever

But in this case doesn't it mean something more serious? (as bother is supposed being rather weak)


----------



## noriaki

Yes, you can choose a more serious word instead of bother.
Sorry, I don't understand what is the point.


----------



## JapanForever

Sorry...If according to the context, that's bother or more serious?


----------



## noriaki

Personally, I feel it's more serious.


----------



## JapanForever

So that's more like disturbed? (even if I don't know if that's the same as for bother)


----------



## noriaki

Personally, I feel it's better, but I'm not sure because I'm not a native English speaker.
Some other native English speaker may be able to help you a lot.

Sorry.


----------



## JapanForever

By the way, is 涙を流していたreally "crying"?


----------



## noriaki

I think 涙を流す means crying without his voice.

You may say like as follows.
shed a tear
shed tears
weep

Thanks.


----------



## JapanForever

So that's stronger than 泣?


----------



## noriaki

泣く is general expression, and it includes both crying with his voice and crying without his voice.
So, usually 泣く is stronger than 涙を流す.


----------



## JapanForever

Okay. So he cried without noticing if I understood well the expression 知らず知らず?


----------



## noriaki

I think it's OK.


----------



## JapanForever

Thanks noraiki^^


----------

